# Valvoline vs Mobil 1



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

Valvoline has an ad in Men's Health that says that their synthetic oil has been independently proved to have 4x better wear protection than Mobil 1.
Thoughts?
Found something on Valvoline's website:
http://www.valvoline.com/pages...=2564 
According to Valvoline, the claim is based on the industry standard Sequence IVA test. The Sequence IVA is the industry standard test for determining wear performance of an engine oil and is required to meet the API SL and SM requirements. Multiple tests showed that Valvoline SynPower provided four times better wear protection than Mobil 1, as measured in these tests of 5W-30 grades.
“We stand behind the ASTM standard tests completed recently at our own fully certified engine testing laboratory and at an independent laboratory,” said Valvoline Marketing Director John Stotz. “Consumers tell us it is wear protection that matters most to them,” he said.
Key to Valvoline’s anti-wear chemistry is its zinc/phosphorus additive known as ZDDP. Increasingly lower levels of phosphorus in motor oil have been the subject of concern to automotive enthusiasts. SynPower’s low volatility ZDDP formulation causes the phosphorus to stay in the oil longer, according to Valvoline Technical Director Thom Smith. Phosphorous bonds to metal parts in the engine to form a ‘sacrificial’ layer that helps protect against engine wear, Smith said.


----------



## cmosentine (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (pturner67)*

IN my cynical world my rule of thumb is don't believe any marketing. Even if Valvoline's claim is true, it is just one specific test. What other ASTM tests did they NOT perform as well?
At times oil seems to be more faith than science. As I have learned by reading many posts here, if it is on VW's 502 approved list, it's OK.
NOTE: I currently use M1 but my new Jetta will be getting Pentosin from the get-go. Reason: US marketing and courts have convoluted the term synthetic, not so with European brands.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (cmosentine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmosentine* »_IN my cynical world my rule of thumb is don't believe any marketing. Even if Valvoline's claim is true, it is just one specific test. What other ASTM tests did they NOT perform as well?
At times oil seems to be more faith than science. As I have learned by reading many posts here, if it is on VW's 502 approved list, it's OK.
NOTE: I currently use M1 but my new Jetta will be getting Pentosin from the get-go. Reason: US marketing and courts have convoluted the term synthetic, not so with European brands.

I agree 100%, the more they talk the less I would bother with it.
All their ads are bologne! 
I would not bother with vavoline or mobil. As stated the 100%, true, full synthetic terms are diluted. 
I use Pentosin ONLY in my jetta, also in my Alfa Romeo. 
I consider it a very good oil and is a true 100% European synthetic oil. Most US oils are not even close to 100%. 
Use something that is approved: Pentosin, Lubro-moly, German castrol, Motul, Elf oil. Those would be the top IMO available here in the US.
BTW Pentosin is distributed in the US through many companies. There is not a single ad for it anywhere that I know of, visit there website and they are straight forward with what the oil does, no super duper this, 4X better than this, 20X better than that BS. 
They just state what it has and how it works, done.
http://www.pentosin.com/shop_p...7&vid=
---------------------------

Fully Synthetic High Technology Fuel Economy Engine Oil
Description
Pento High Performance 5W-40 is an especially formulated fuel economy engine oil. It is based on synthetic base oils only, the most modern and best engine oil additives currently available and a very shear stable VI - Improver. The combination of these exquisite components guarantees an excellent engine performance under the most severe driving conditions.
Pento High Performance 5W-40 is ideally suited as an all season engine oil.
Pento High Performance 5W-40 contains a special combination of very efficient fric-tion modifiers which cause the engine to run very smoothly. Even more important, it causes fuel savings in a recognizable way.
---------------------------
I can attest to these statements. This oil does what is says. Both my cars run so smooth and react quicker. 
I now have my dad on the oil in his Subaru SVX which he now says runs smoother and quicker. 

Your will find that this oil has plenty of ZDDP which IMO you really should not worry much about anymore. Has a good dose of Moly as well. ZDDP levels in a street car can be from 800-1200ppm and protect your vital engine parts (flat tappet motors) very well. Sure some race oils have 1800 but there is no need for that much in a street motor. More is not better in this case. Use a German oil and you will be fine. Change at the proper interval and you will be fine. Stay away from US oils IMO. I think they are garbage and their marketing is all a bunch of BS. Like I said I have never seen these kinds of claims from German distributed oils. They cannot claim 100% if it is not 100%, if it is not is is called semi-synthetic.


_Modified by AZV6 at 9:56 AM 10-6-2008_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (AZV6)*

I don't know if there are any local places here that carry Pentosin. The dealership carries Castrol Syntec 5W40 and they get it to me for $5.84/qt so I am currently using that.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_I don't know if there are any local places here that carry Pentosin. The dealership carries Castrol Syntec 5W40 and they get it to me for $5.84/qt so I am currently using that.

Castrol Syntec is fine. It is not really 100% synthetic but it is approved and is a good oil regardless.
Internet is a great place these days:
http://www.worldimpex.com/featured_18.html
try this next time. Shipping won't be bad as they are in MD.
Fantastic oil IMO.
Jason


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (AZV6)*

I might just do that...I called Olympus auto parts yesterday...they are local and found out they carry Pentosin...they wanted almost $10/qt...will call worldimpex to see what shipping cost will be...might end up being the same price with shipping
the vw dealership here sells me Castrol Syntec 5w40 for $5.84/qt so it would be hard to stomach paying $10/qt


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (pturner67)*

Wow, I get it for 6.13 here.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

I was recently obsessed with oil in my 01 1.8T. I was at http://www.bobistheoilguy.com alot and determined that Valvoline Synpower 5w40 was the way to go based on oil analysis and availability. Castrol Syntec 5w40 appeared to degrade faster and the viscosity wasn't near as good as the Sypower after only 3k miles on it.
IMHO Synpower outperforms Syntec in our motors based on actual facts and numbers from the oil analysis. 
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com is your friend in your research. Just look at the numbers there and it'll help you determine what's best for you.
Go to the forums there and register (that's the only way you'll be able to search the forums). I'm not trying to sell Valvoline but I'm definitly interested in the facts and trying to convey them to you. Please do your own research and don't take anyboy's word on which oil is best, after all it is YOUR car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Edit: Every oil bottle says "X times better protection than any other oil on the planet...but the fine print identifies that it's X times better than conventional oil...they never compare themselves to other syntheics.










_Modified by Buschwick at 12:19 PM 10-19-2008_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Buschwick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buschwick* »_
Edit: Every oil bottle says "X times better protection than any other oil on the planet...but the fine print identifies that it's X times better than conventional oil...they never compare themselves to other syntheics.








_Modified by Buschwick at 12:19 PM 10-19-2008_

thanks for the info buschwick...by the way, Valvoline claims their synthetic is 4x better than Mobil1...mobil1 is synthetic


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_
Use something that is approved: Pentosin, Lubro-moly, German castrol, Motul, Elf oil. Those would be the top IMO available here in the US.
BTW Pentosin is distributed in the US through many companies. 

I just saw a 5L jug of Pentosin this past weekend...found it kinda funny that is is made by Daimler/Chrysler


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_
I just saw a 5L jug of Pentosin this past weekend...found it kinda funny that is is made by Daimler/Chrysler

No sorry it is made in Germany by Pentosin. 
Pentosin produces a wide range of high quality, OEM specified products, which include automotive lubricants (engine motor oils and transmission, for motor cars and motorcycles, including synthetic oils), industrial lubricants, and hydraulic products.
Pentosin products are supplied directly to many different automotive companies, including all brands of the Volkswagen group, BMW,* Daimler Chrysler,* Ford, General Motors and Porsche.
That was an approval you saw most likely. 
Pentosin products are all made in Germany by Pentosin in 1 factory.


----------



## lemongetter (Nov 3, 2007)

No oil in the world will prevent ring lands
and just to clear things up, what makes syn oil better than dinosaurs? look what happens to the two when they burn.


----------



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (pturner67)*

any1 use penzoil platinum its got great uoa on bitog ....Just wonderin if any1 uses it


----------



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (08VWGLI)*

I bought my Pentosin from http://www.ecstuning.com. $6.65/qt. Shipping was reasonable. They are in OH


----------



## steelerfan (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (08VWGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *08VWGLI* »_any1 use penzoil platinum its got great uoa on bitog ....Just wonderin if any1 uses it


That is my personal favorite so far. Use or burn less than anything else I have tried, and I swear the engine sounds quieter. Previously used Castrol, Amsoil, Mobil 1.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (steelerfan)*

Pentosin is very quiet as well. Extremely smooth and quick response.
I thought amsoil was the best in the universe?? Now your using Penzoil? I just thought people who use amsoil are all hard core believers.
Thats awesome. At least it's approved.


----------



## Blau Twagen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_Pentosin is very quiet as well. Extremely smooth and quick response.
I thought amsoil was the best in the universe?? Now your using Penzoil? I just thought people who use amsoil are all hard core believers.
Thats awesome. At least it's approved.









I used Amsoil in the past too. Had an 04 Mitsubishi Lancer that I ran Amsoil in with 7500 mile changes for 75,000 miles. Never had an issue,until someone rear-ended me, but that's hardly Amsoils fault! I use their 2 stroke mix in my lawn equipment. No smoke and it seems to run smoother.
I'm switching to Pentosin just because I'll feel better using an approved oil. I don't want to upset the German Car Gods,who've given me a year and 14k of trouble free driving.


----------



## 08VWGLI (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (Blau Twagen)*

well i bought a cause of PP 5w-40 euro im gonna use it on my next oil change and then ill do a UOA.......i want to try it out cause i does seem to be pretty good oil as far as uoa goes on bitog


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (08VWGLI)*

i buy 5w 40 castol full sythetic specailly made for the 1.8t Vw engine.
oil changes are at 6k miles and not a day sooner.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Valvoline vs Mobil 1 (kylem)*

Back to the original topic:

_Quote, originally posted by *"OEM/Lube News"* »_
Valvoline Substantiates Its Superiority Claim of SynPower 5W-30 Compared to Mobil 1 5W-30 
Valvoline has issued a letter to its customers and marketers recently refuting ExxonMobil's challenge and stating that its claim of superiority is fully substantiated. The below is based on the letter issued by Valvoline dated November 21, 2008. Thomas R. Smith, Technical Director, Valvoline Lubricants told LubriTec "The data speaks for itself." 
Over the last several months, Valvoline has been running advertising claiming Valvoline SynPower 5W-30 has four times better wear protection than Mobil 1 5W-30. Because ExxonMobil has challenged Valvoline's claim, both directly with Valvoline and with a number of Valvoline's customers, the company felt compelled to reassure interested parties that its claim is fully substantiated. Valvoline has sent a letter and attached Q&A to its customers and marketers providing additional information and data that support Valvoline SynPower’s significant performance advantage versus Mobil 1.
Vehicle manufacturers and oil industry experts, working together, set minimum performance standards for motor oil − the current specifications are ILSAC GF-4 and API SM and these specifications have been required since 2005. Vehicle manufacturers recommend that consumers only use oil which meets those minimum standards. In fact, Valvoline states that its Premium Conventional motor oil, DuraBlend synthetic blend, MaxLife and SynPower brands all meet or exceed the SM and GF-4 specifications, and, notably, SynPower substantially exceeds the industry benchmark wear test – the Sequence IVA wear test.
The Sequence IVA wear test measures cam lobe wear in the valve train at low temperatures and rpms, simulating idling after start-up and stop-and-go traffic. The Sequence IVA is an important industry recognized test to evaluate an oil’s performance with regards to wear protection in modern engines. Over the past couple years, Valvoline conducted a number of tests and commissioned an independent laboratory to evaluate the performance of SynPower and the segment leader, Mobil 1, in the Sequence IVA wear test. The labs used 5W-30 for the testing, given that it is the top selling grade weight. The results from testing 5W-30 are often used by industry experts to substantiate performance of several viscosity grades of oil. The results from this testing indicate that:
1. Valvoline SynPower’s 5W-30 wear performance is at least four times better than Mobil 1 5W-30.
2. Mobil 1 5W-30 does not meet minimum API SM or ILSAC GF-4 specifications because of its inferior performance in the Sequence IVA wear test.
Valvoline notified ExxonMobil of these test results in September. At that time, Valvoline requested that ExxonMobil take appropriate action regarding their claim that Mobil 1 meets ILSAC GF-4 and API SM specifications – or provide substantiation that they, in fact, meet these specifications. Failure to meet the ILSAC and API specs also would mean that Mobil 1 5W-30 cannot meet basic GM, Ford, Chrysler, Toyota, Nissan, or Honda requirements. 
Smith told Lubritec "As of last Friday, December 12, nearly three months after the disclosure of Valvoline's test data to them, ExxonMobil has not yet responded. 
For additional information, refer to the Q&A from Valvoline.

Comments?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (lemongetter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemongetter* »_and just to clear things up, what makes syn oil better than dinosaurs? look what happens to the two when they burn.

This makes me laugh like a school girl.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (franz131)*

If Valvoline is so much better why is it so cheap to buy compared to Mobile 1 or Castrol. Wall mart is like a Valvoline heaven. i cant find good oils at wallmart but they have all of the Valvoline lines? 
What is the max oil life of full synthetic oil. I heard some ppl dont change there full synthetic untill 7-10k- miles. I change mine twice a year at 5k miles. on a 1.8t


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_What is the max oil life of full synthetic oil.

Depends on the engine and oil.
Street cars doing more than 10,000 miles between oil changes usually have some kind of oil life monitor.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (tjl)*

i have a 1.8t and it uses 5w40
I was told i can go from 5k- 7k miles before i change my sythetic oil. I always check my oil and watch the color to see if it needs to be changed. 
i dont race my car. i rarly go over 4000 rpms. i dont use boost to much. i drive about 100 miles to work every day so i conserve on gas.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*

yeah...I have decided to stay with Mobil1 0w40 (running currently) or Castrol Syntec 5w40...both 502 approved and reputable...kylem, I don't know if there is a standard for mileage between oil changes...in my 2.0t, I go 5k miles despite what the oil looks like...from what I know, oil can go a very long time but needs to be changed within a reasonable timeframe because the detergents break down
ps- the BMW dealer uses only Castrol Syntec on my 530i...the oem oil cap even has a note about using Castrol Syntec...so there is yet another German auto manufacturer who seems to trust Castrol...and I think the preferred oil for Porsche is Mobil1



_Modified by pturner67 at 9:30 PM 12-27-2008_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (pturner67)*

by the way...what's up with the price of oil lately? oil per barrel has plummeted to about $36 but I am not seeing a decrease in the price per quart


----------



## willafb (Apr 22, 2008)

question is the castol slx professional oe sold at the dealerships for the 1.9L, 2.5L and the 2.0T is this oil full synthetic? And is it made in germany?


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_by the way...what's up with the price of oil lately? oil per barrel has plummeted to about $36 but I am not seeing a decrease in the price per quart

The same reason UPS, price of grocerys hasnt gone down even though gas is so cheap now. i cant believe im paying $1.55 for 93 octane. 
If our economy is so bad why are ppl spening more then they ever have on xmas gifts. Companys like Best Buy, Sears, HH Greg have sold more then ever before.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_ 
If our economy is so bad why are ppl spening more then they ever have on xmas gifts. Companys like Best Buy, Sears, HH Greg have sold more then ever before. 

do you have a link for this info? last I heard is that people are buying but that's because retailers have slashed prices to the point that profit is very small


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

PeeTURNer67 will you plz keep not reply to any of my post from now on. i dont want to hear from you anymore. m thanks 
i work in the industry on the side and our numbers in retail have never been this high. We cant get electronics fast enough in the country. 




_Modified by kylem at 3:09 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_PeeTURNer67 will you plz keep not reply to any of my post from now on. i dont want to hear from you anymore. m thanks 
i work in the industry on the side and our numbers in retail have never been this high. We cant get electronics fast enough in the country. 
_Modified by kylem at 3:09 PM 12-29-2008_

Dear Kylem,
It worries me that you state you are 30 years old and, yet, act this way.
First off, I started this thread and never forced you to get involved. Second, you have somehow gotten into your head this notion that the world must agree with you. If you have not been in public lately, I feel I must inform you that the economy here in the US (and globally) is not as peachy as you think. Maybe somehow your retail store is doing well but I assure you that the rest of the retail world is not doing so well. Even retailers with high sales volume are making less profit due to lowered prices. If you want facts, try reading the news sometime.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

rofl you told me if i want facts try reading the news sometimes?
omg dont tell me to "read" the news to get facts. 
i will "watch" the news not read it.
Telling me to get facts by reading the news? 
Thats like telling me that everything in the news paper is facts.
Thats like telling me that every thing on the internet is facts.
lmao 
plz almighty Socrates since your what "Over the Hill" and 10 years older then me you must know everything.
Especially about a tire that you dont have. 
gg


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*

facts are facts...so when you finish your immature trolling, read this news:
http://money.cnn.com/2008/12/1...x.htm 
"The International Council of Shopping Centers (ICSC), in its most recent forecast, expects that 6,100 chain stores will shutter this year, the highest level since 2004 "as the U.S. recession continues to take its toll on the retail sector and its job market."
In 2009, the ICSC estimates that store closings could exceed 3,100 in just the first half of the year. However, the number of potential closings rises exponentially when the firm takes into account both public and private sector businesses.
The ICSC projects that about 148,000 retail establishments - both public and private - will go out of business this year and another 73,000 stores will close in the first half of 2009.
The ICSC projects that about 625,000 retail jobs will be eliminated this year "with little change in the pace for early 2009."


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

my data is from my part time pay checks at my retail store.
and from the overall number reports that i read my retail store. 
i have sold more then ever in the 15 hrs a week that i work at my second job then i ever have over the last 4 years.
we sold almost every tv we had in stock. Our distribution center wich is the size of 2 football fields and it is just about empty. They are waiting for containers to arrive into the country filled with Sony and Samsung TV's
You "read" that when you "read" the news.
i go by our store numbers and our local competitors.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_my data is from my part time pay checks at my retail store.
and from the overall number reports that i read my retail store. 
i have sold more then ever in the 15 hrs a week that i work at my second job then i ever have over the last 4 years.
we sold almost every tv we had in stock. Our distribution center wich is the size of 2 football fields and it is just about empty. They are waiting for containers to arrive into the country filled with Sony and Samsung TV's
You "read" that when you "read" the news.
i go by our store numbers and our local competitors.

I am very happy for you in that you have possibly one of the very few retail stores in the country that hasn't felt pain in this recession we have going on...I would be curious to see the financial books for your company this year compared to last year
for your own good, I really do suggest that you read more...not just the news...but for your own mental augmentation...television/radio puts their own interpretation on things...reading books leaves interpretation up to you and (believe it or not) makes you smarter
anyway...enough of this...my original post was about Mobil1 vs Valvoline


----------



## adg44 (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: (kylem)*

For an off the shelf "synthetic" oil, Valvoline is the way to go over Mobil1. It does have a better additive package, and that has been confirmed by many people in the industry. 
I'm running it in my Viper in 10w30 instead of Mobil1. It's also in my Corrado in 5w30. Best of all, you can pick up 5qt jugs of it at Walmart for $19, which is great when your Viper takes 10qts. 
I have a UOA of the Mobil1 from the Viper, and will have a UOA of the Valvoline when I change it in the spring. 
- Anthony


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

good point i like how you are saving alot of money when you change your oil. wow 10 quarts of oil is alot!
i think its more important how often you change you oil rather then wich kind of oil. Just as long you use the proper weight.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (kylem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylem* »_i think its more important how often you change you oil rather then wich kind of oil.

We're not going to start this again, are we?
Low quality oil will die and turn to sludge long before your short interval.Viscometrics is a critical performance parameter for a VW motor, low V.I oils will be deficient from the outset.
A short oil change intervals is no substitute for quality oil, ever.


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (franz131)*


_Quote, originally posted by *franz131* »_
We're not going to start this again, are we?
Low quality oil will die and turn to sludge long before your short interval.Viscometrics is a critical performance parameter for a VW motor, low V.I oils will be deficient from the outset.
A short oil change intervals is no substitute for quality oil, ever.


This means if you cant decide wich high quality sythetic oil (vavl. or mobile 1, to use just pick one and change you oil when your supose to. 
i did not say to use a crap oil. 
you will not get oil sludge from any major oil brands.
When was the last time you heard of someone getting oil sludge? maybe 1 time 10 years ago.
franz plz dont reply to ppl opinions in a thread. You are stating useless information and we dont need to hear. We all know about bad oil and sludge.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*

kylem...it is well-documented that the 1.8t and 2.0t engines are prone to sludge
remember what I said before about reading...do some research prior to posting...that way, it won't be just an (obviously wrong) opinion


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (pturner67)*

they will not sludge if you use a good name brand oil. you dont have to use full synthetic to prevent sludge.
there is a reason why the dealers dont use synthetic oil in the 1.8t's.


----------



## gunnr0991 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (kylem)*

The 1.8T does require a full synthetic oil, and they do have a serious historical problem with sludge. VW knows about the problems and has tried to avoid dealing directly with it for some time now. If the dealer isn't using full synthetic they are screwing you and when, not if, it seizes they will tell you are S.O.L.
If you use a conv. oil in the 1.8T you will find out soon enough about the oil pump problems, and the sludge issues.
I find it hard to believe that out of all the manufacturers of quality oil products, most of whom have been doing it for decades, that one or two magic brands have found the secret to lubrication, and the others just happened to miss the bus and are completely clueless.
As for Valvoline's claims, they may or may not be true, may be skewed, who knows. But there is more to it than just one standard for oil testing, and all they are talking about is the one they say they did so well in. What does the viscosity look like over the life of the oil? Flashpoint? What about all these and more factors that matter just as much as "anti-wear."
Most of my life I have used Castrol, and that's what came in the car from the factory, let the dealer handle the first 2 changes now do it myself. The last 2 changes I have used Mobil1, as it's been on sale. Now Castrol is on sale, maybe I'll go back to it next. They both meet spec, and there isn't any car out there that has been made in the last 10 years that still calls for OCI of 5k for Conv. or 10k for synth.
Oh yeah, two of you should think about attending charm school when junior high gets out for the summer ... guess who...


----------



## kylem (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: (gunnr0991)*

The 1.8t does not require full synthetic as statedin the owners manual 
The dealer doesn't use it but they offer full synthetic.
The vehical comes with conv. oil from the factory
conv. oil does not void your warranty.

I use Castrol Syntic 5w-40 because it allows me to go up to 5k miles between oil changes. When i switched to the full synthetic i noticed my car was noticable smother and quieter.

the owners manual states i can use any 5w-30 or 5w-40 but i choose to use synthetic 5w40


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*

_Modified by pturner67 at 6:51 AM 1-5-2009_


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (kylem)*

kylem...the 1.8t and 2.0t both require 502 approved oil...as far as I know, all 502 approved oils are synthetic
from what I have read, vw moved to the 502 approved list and a 5k mile oil change interval because of the sludge issues
again...do some reading


----------



## Gtiminar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (pturner67)*

the 1.8t does not require synthetic oil. 
oem oil is non synthetic in the 1.8t's 
your facts are not correct.
Research it. dont guess



_Modified by Gtiminar at 10:19 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

OEM oil for VW is a non-synthetic; but it DOES meet the 502 spec. As of 2006 NONE of the US MFR'd non-synthetic oils met the 502 spec (as noted in my owner's manual). Unless you buy an imported product like the petrol-oil based Pentosin that is non-synthetic AND meets VW 502; you should use a synthetic or synthetic blend that meets the 502 spec.
Meaning: Just buy Syntec, Mobil1, Pentosin Synthetic or SynPower... You get the picture










_Modified by TheCentralScrutinizer at 12:50 AM 1-6-2009_


----------



## vwsm (Jan 21, 2006)

Castrol by far is the worst oil you can use,specs or know specs..it's hydroscopic and likes to absorb water. minus 30 and you have no oil pressure because your sump is frozen ..
remove your oil cap and look at all that white foam stuck to it.(moisture) mobil yes valvoline yes and pentosin..stay away from quaker state.


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*

now I am confused....the 1.8t engine requires 502 approved oil
can someone show me an oil on the 502 approved list that isn't synthetic?


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (vwsm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsm* »_Castrol by far is the worst oil you can use,specs or know specs..it's hydroscopic and likes to absorb water. minus 30 and you have no oil pressure because your sump is frozen ..
remove your oil cap and look at all that white foam stuck to it.(moisture) mobil yes valvoline yes and pentosin..stay away from quaker state.

interesting...I thought that light brown/white-ish crud was due to short trips...as for minus 30 degrees, I say pack your crap and move...LOL...that's waaayy too cold


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (Gtiminar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gtiminar* »_the 1.8t does not require synthetic oil. 
oem oil is non synthetic in the 1.8t's 
your facts are not correct.
Research it. dont guess
_Modified by Gtiminar at 10:19 PM 1-5-2009_

first post by gtiminar...same style as kylem...maybe kylem is rebranding himself?


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_now I am confused....the 1.8t engine requires 502 approved oil
can someone show me an oil on the 502 approved list that isn't synthetic?

pturner67 please stop posting facts counter to peoples opinions.
It's inconsiderate and hurtful


----------



## pturner67 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: (franz131)*

LOL...I'm sorry


----------



## TheCentralScrutinizer (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: (pturner67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pturner67* »_can someone show me an oil on the 502 approved list that isn't synthetic?

That was my point. There are few to none that are petroleum oil based. From the list the three that -might- be available in the US and are non-synthetic are the following:
Castrol Castrol GTX 5 SAE 5W-40
Pentosin Pento High PerformanceSAE 5W-40 <-- May be synthetic or blended
VW 502 00 <-- May also be synthetic or blended


----------

